# 8 speed shimano mountain bike shifter



## roadrash (16 Feb 2018)

As title says, I'm looking for an old school mountain bike shifter, 8 speed similar to this..



let me know what you got


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Feb 2018)

Did they make an 8 speed thumb shifter? I have vague memories of a small company making something that created a shifter with more clicks.
It could be you want the classic XT 7 speed shifters. They had a hidden click that allowed for an eight speed cassette.
Like these:


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2018)

im not sure actually, i just presumed they did, need them to replace grip shift on the trike, cant get on with them


----------



## Hugh Manatee (17 Feb 2018)

Gulp:

https://www.sjscycles.co.uk/gear-shifters/shimano-ultegra-78-speed-thumbshifter-set/

The MTB type ones appear on Retrobike fairly regularly.


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2018)

How much


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2018)

I was initially going to use trigger shifters like these..




but the way my hands are on the bars they would be the wrong way round , my palms face forward,
..


----------



## ChrisEyles (17 Feb 2018)

Would friction shifting be any good? Or indexed bar end shifters?


----------



## roadrash (17 Feb 2018)

friction shift may well do, new bar end shifters are a bit pricey for me at the minute


----------

